# Sat/Sun Elbow-Steps



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Left OB around 11:00AM Saturday and hit the Elbow. Trolled from Elbow to Steps. Found small line running SE/NW in between the Elbow and Steps at 100 fathom. Not much to it but decent current. Picked up a 46lb wahoo along this line. Made it to the steps just before sundown. Water at the steps was beautiful. Sword fished all night. Lots of life in the lights...flyers...blackfin. Out of boredom around 3:00AM busted out the jigging rod and started catching some blackfins. They were thick. Had one nice suprise and managed to nail a 60LB YFT on the jig. Around daylight wind started to blow out of the NE and we started the troll back east. As the morning progressed it got pretty chopping and made trolling difficult. Ended up heading in early. 










Kevin with 46Lb wahoo










Yellowfin on the chopping block. 










hmmmm....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report Keith. Was hoping to see a broadbill, but that's just how it goes sometimes


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang, that looks good! Congrats!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo and yft!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Some tasty looking fish!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You guys are killing me! Glad you were able to get out and enjoy the weather(while it lasted). To me, nothing better than trolling in the fall and not sweating bullets!

Robert


----------

